# ***FOTOS NUNCA ANTES VISTAS DE AREQUIPA***



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

cuando entran las nuevas fotos?


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Gracias por las fotos de Arequipa ya era hora de actualizarnos, las zonas residenciales estan mejorando, muy similar a Surco en algunas tomas.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Ahi ta Rafo (Josè!!!!) jajajajajaja Gracias por las fotos y veo que si cumplen con su palabra... espero las demas...
> 
> Besos arequipeños.


 :goodnight yo no queria salir en la (es q no soy muy fotogenico que digamos) pero jeremy me agarro desprevenido :gaah:


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Se ve bien, aunque creo que sería mejor si pusieran árboles en esa zona de Cayma.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

un BANER....


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pero los banners no deben ser más alargados? en todo caso las fotos que aparecen están bien.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Pero los banners no deben ser más alargados? en todo caso las fotos que aparecen están bien.


Mejor dicho es un collaje


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Rafo,
cuando ponen el resto de las fotos?Ya estoy impaciente.....jejeje


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Buen trabajo, muchachos.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Jose Perez said:


> Rafo,
> cuando ponen el resto de las fotos?Ya estoy impaciente.....jejeje


Paciencia gente, que ahorita la cámara no la tengo disponible :bash:


----------



## claudio2006 (May 19, 2006)

Linda ciudad, pero ¿cuantos habitantes tiene y cuál es la fuente económica Arequipa?, ya que se ve una ciudad moderna dinámica y grande, con un excelente comercio...

Saludos


----------



## Andres1540 (Apr 5, 2006)

claudio2006 said:


> Linda ciudad, pero ¿cuantos habitantes tiene y cuál es la fuente económica Arequipa?, ya que se ve una ciudad moderna dinámica y grande, con un excelente comercio...
> 
> Saludos


Bueno Arequipa bordea entre 900000 y el millon de hab. es la segunda ciudad del Peru ,sus principales fuentes economicas son la agricultura ,el turismo y la industria.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

J3R3MY said:


> Paciencia gente, que ahorita la cámara no la tengo disponible :bash:


ohhh,pense que ya habias tomado las fotos.Bueno esperaremos!!


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

fabulosas fotos. se parece mucho a mi ciudad.


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Que bueno ver este tipo de fotos de Arequipa, nos da una imagen mas actualizada y moderna de la ciudad, gracias.


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

yo he estado en Arequipa en noviembre del 2005 solo por unas 2 semanas, creo que se ve poco movimiento mas alla de las 10 de la noche, sera por que los arequipeños no derrochan su dinero como en el norte, digo como el tipo de juergas que hay en el norte y eso es bueno.
arequipa es la ciudad mas progresista del perú a pesar que es varias veces mas pequeña que lima en algunas cosas quiere superarla, vemos ahi el estadio agustiniano monumental de la unsa que se construyo para superar al nacional de lima por un tiempo supero a lima en ese aspecto hasta la construccion del monumental estadio de la U , pero por un momento superó a lima en cuestion al mas grande de los estadios de futbol.


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

A otra cosa de los arequipeños cuando las chicas me preguntaban de donde era les decia de chiclayo al poco rato se olvidaban :dunno: :dunno: y me presentaban como trujillano hno: , lo mismo en otros dias que tambien me paso lo mismo hno: 
mucho que piensan en trujillo cuando uno es del norte. sera por los tragos pero no para tanto.
pensaba que chiclayo no existe al menos para el sur, lo mismo me paso en lima que decia soy de chiclayo y me presentaban como trujillano hno:
lo mismo en teledeportes copa america 2004 cuando pasaban el gol de teves en el partido de peru argentina decian el gol de teves en el estadio elias aguirre de TRUJILLO, eso causo risa en todo chiclayo ( los que ven ese programa), menos mal que la pepa baldesari dijo de chiclayo.


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

jajajja TRUJILLLO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

Vuelta a mi, cuando digo que soy de Chiclayo, al poco rato me dicen que soy de CHIMBOTE...sera por el parecido del CHI.....pero vuelta les vuelvo a repetir que soy de Chiclayo.


----------

